# Partition resize support for BSD 6.3



## syenumula (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi *t*eam,

I  have installed FreeBSD 6.3 and configured it as per my requirements. Now, there is a need to increase the partition size for  / and /usr. Please let me know how to go about doing this. I am very new to FreeBSD, hence elaborated information is much appreciated.

Also *p*lease let us know if there is any limitation on the size of extended partitions in FreeBSD 6.3. 

Note: Even though the above *Free*BSD version seems to be very old, my application has dependencies with the version. 

Regards,
-Sai


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 6, 2013)

6.3 is more than very old, it's long been unsupported.  What is the application?


----------



## syenumula (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi @wblock,

The application is "Spirent Test Center"  and we have support until FreeBSD 8.1. But we're using this *Free*BSD 6.3 version because it's preconfigured. Would there be a way to increase the partition size?


----------



## chatwizrd (Dec 6, 2013)

No there is no way to increase it. You can create new partitions and copy data over. You should not be using a version of FreeBSD that old if it is connected to the Internet... it will be hacked in minutes.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 6, 2013)

It's hard to tell what exactly that tests, network standards conformance, maybe.  If that FreeBSD 6.3 system is not connected to the outside world, it might be fine.

To change to larger partitions, the easiest way would be to do a full backup.  Then, on a new hard drive, do a fresh install of 6.3 with larger partitions on a new drive, then use dump(8)/restore(8) to transfer the old filesystems onto the new drive.  Backup Options For FreeBSD shows the process.


----------

